# First day with new pup fun times



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Few short clips from first day with the new pup @ ~9 weeks. He's a spunky little bastard. Son out of my male JÃ¤ger. 
http://youtu.be/oVMVB9kSQxA


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I like him!


----------



## John Ly (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice! I'm pretty disappointed the other litter didn't take.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

I like him and the attitude!

Good luck and have FUN!


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

seems a keen little nipper!! congratulations!!


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

First time at the beach


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

lol drag marks..


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Haz Othman said:


> lol drag marks..


Little easier to see


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o Now your going to have all the locals on a hunt looking for the sea monster that left those tracks. :lol: :wink:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Oh he looks like he's going to be fun! The beach picture is awesome! He's gonna be a LSC?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> Oh he looks like he's going to be fun! The beach picture is awesome! He's gonna be a LSC?


LSC? Whats that? lol


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hunter Allred said:


> LSC? Whats that? lol


long stock coat. I only asked because he looks a lot fluffier than the other pup in the beginnning of the video


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

susan tuck said:


> long stock coat. I only asked because he looks a lot fluffier than the other pup in the beginnning of the video


Jäger has longer hair than most other sables. The dam has shorter hair. The pup is about as fuzzy as Jäger was as a pup. Probably turn out about the same


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hunter Allred said:


> Jäger has longer hair than most other sables. The dam has shorter hair. The pup is about as fuzzy as Jäger was as a pup. Probably turn out about the same


cool...then just a nice full but normal stock coat. 

When I lived in Southern California my Arkane had such a short coat, almost a mole coat, hardly any undercoat. Now that I live up here, his summer coat is nicer than it ever was in So Cal, and his winter coat comes in thick and wavy, no mole coat no mo!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The long coat is a recessive.

My long coated GSD was the only one in the litter of five and both parents were short coated also.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> The long coat is a recessive.
> 
> My long coated GSD was the only one in the litter of five and both parents were short coated also.


It was explained to me recently and I'll try to regurgitate what was said but I may be inaccurate... that when it comes to sables (Jäger is sable/sable) that there is a recessive gene for the black sable... that if two normal sable dogs produce a black sable you know both parents carry a black sable gene. One of the pups from this litter was a super dark black sable, the rest regular sables. Therefore, both must carry a black sable gene correct?

Also, what decides how dark a sable is? Some folks call my male Jäger a black sable but he's just a very dark sable... his forearms and such are still very much light tan.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

http://siriusdog.com/color-sable-genetics-breeding-shepherd-grau.htm

"Many “working-lines” German Shepherd Dogs carry the black or bi-color recessive (or both?) and have a very dark appearance. It may well be that most extensively-covered very dark sables carry the bicolor recessive, and/or the black factor at the E locus as well. This may be especially true in the working lines, where these three patterns have not been pushed out of the picture by the saddle-marked dogs as has happened in the breed show ring. For greater detail on genetics of coat color and other factors, get a copy of “The Total GSD” at <www.Hoflin.com> or from your favorite book dealer."


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Interestin article Susan. The color gene interests me but I know little about it.

My older sable is out of a bi-colored bitch and a saddle back male. 

The litter was two sables and 5 bi-colored. 


My younger dog looked sable til he was 2 - 2 1/2 yrs old. Now hes a blanket back. 

Gray sable bitch and red sable male.


----------



## Noel Long (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow nailing his littermate at 5 sec surprised me! Holy smokes!

I'm too green to know anything. Is this nothing to worry about?


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

Its a good sign. Shows he is possesive and willing to fight for what he wants. My 4 month old guy recently lost it on a Golden pup of a similar age when he ran over and tried to play with him while we were playing ball. He is super social most of the time but the resource triggered the dust up. 

After having dogs that go belly up, behave submissively or get all spooky with other dogs and seeing how they develop as adults...Ill take the fighter every time.


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Haz Othman said:


> Its a good sign. Shows he is possesive and willing to fight for what he wants. My 4 month old guy recently lost it on a Golden pup of a similar age when he ran over and tried to play with him while we were playing ball. He is super social most of the time but the resource triggered the dust up.
> 
> After having dogs that go belly up, behave submissively or get all spooky with other dogs and seeing how they develop as adults...Ill take the fighter every time.


and also shows his off-the-charts food drive


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Hunter Allred said:


> and also shows his off-the-charts food drive


Meh, I've had a good number of dogs with ridiculous food drive that have never reacted that way when approached by another dog/pup. You are the breeder of this puppy, right? I'm sure, either way you'd know better than I about such things. Have fun!


----------

